
Dear Computer Industry, Please Embrace ESATAp - snaky
http://blog.zorinaq.com/dear-computer-industry-please-embrace-esatap/
======
tracker1
While it would be nice, I don't think this will actually ever happen. USB,
especially 3 is "good enough" for most use cases and more flexible. My biggest
complaint about eSATA has always been that it didn't have an integrated
solution for power. Probably the biggest reason it didn't take hold in the
first place.

Today, your better bet will be Thunderbolt (if that ever really sees wide
adoption).

